# State Park Pass



## HemlockNailer

With the new $10 state permit in place since Oct., can it be purchased for 2011 anytime after Jan. 1? My birthday is in May but I would like the new tag for boat lauching in early spring also state park access this winter for ice fishing. If I go to DMV and fill out my info I should be good to go right ? Money in the state budget before it is due, I'm just sayin !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-1...34654--,00.html

Seems this is an old link.


But yes you can get one before your plates are due.


----------



## mso795

From the FAQ for the passport
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798-234654--,00.html

[SIZE=-1] Q: What if I want to use the parks in 2011 before my registration renewal date - will I have to pay twice?
A. The Recreation Passport funding model is not tied to the calendar year - instead, it will be based on your personal vehicle registration date.
Here is an example of how it will work the first year of the program:

Your vehicle registration renewal is in July 
You want to visit the park in April If you want to use the parks before your vehicle registration is due (for example, in April), then please do! Our staff will see that your chance to pay the $10 will not occur until July, and you will not be asked to purchase anything on-site. However, if you don't buy your Recreation Passport in July and you visit a park in September, you will have to buy a one at a state park or recreation area.
Because the program began October 1, 2010, for the 2011 year, if your vehicle has an expiration date between Oct.-Dec., and you did not participate in the Recreation Passport through the SOS office or purchase a locally sold Recreation Passport in 2010 between Oct. - Dec, you must purchase a Passport before entering a State Park.
[/SIZE]


----------



## HemlockNailer

Thanks for the info guys,that answers my question.


----------



## john warren

as an add on , as far as will this be effective or not.

i usually only buy an annual for my pickup. 
this year we will have one on my truck, and my motorcycle, in the past no windshield to stick it too.
also my wife just put one on her car so she can go to the local park, and my son is planning to do the same.
so instead of 1 at $24, we got 4 at $40 the state has made an extra 16 bucks from one family alone.

sometimes lower cost means more money in the till.


----------



## reese45

From what I've heard, you can get the pass at separate times.


----------



## Nork

I just got my new tab for my truck the other day. A tiny little "P" on it, an 1/8" tall (if you can call 1/8" tall, lol). Are the State park employees going to have to go to the back of vehicles to check it out?


----------



## glockman55

Nork said:


> I just got my new tab for my truck the other day. A tiny little "P" on it, an 1/8" tall (if you can call 1/8" tall, lol). Are the State park employees going to have to go to the back of vehicles to check it out?


 
I'm guessing they will assume all vehicles have the pass..other wise it will be a long line at the gate..lol


----------



## Girtski

Since we have a permanent plate on our boat trailer, will I still have to pay to launch at Sterling?

Does this apply to any Metroparks or DNR launches like Bolles Harbor?


----------



## tgafish

Girtski said:


> Since we have a permanent plate on our boat trailer, will I still have to pay to launch at Sterling?
> 
> Does this apply to any Metroparks or DNR launches like Bolles Harbor?


Sticker on your truck covers the trailer. Yes on DNR launches. No on metroparks. Still have to buy the metro park stickers


----------



## Hilljack

I drive a company owned vehicle and my company will not be paying the fee on the registration. Will I be able to buy a window sticker for $10 to use the parks and boat launches????


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Hilljack said:


> I drive a company owned vehicle and my company will not be paying the fee on the registration. Will I be able to buy a window sticker for $10 to use the parks and boat launches????


Yup, I believe so.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

mso795 said:


> From the FAQ for the passport
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798-234654--,00.html
> 
> [SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE]


so if I didn't know what the state park stickers where when I renewed my license I can still buy a sticker ?

of course the very first sucker fishing hole I went to required one... oops


----------

